# uefi dual Boot Windows 8.1 / gentoo bootloader

## koav

Hallo,

Ich habe schon etwas über uefi, Windows 8 und dual Boot gelesen, werde jedoch nicht wirklich schlau aus den vielen verschieden Anleitungen.

Ich möchte gern wie im Titel beschrieben aus meinem bestehenden Windows 8 system (uefi) ein dual Boot system machen. Brauche ich für dieses Vorhaben einen bootloader wie grub 2 oder rEFInd oder kann ich den kernel auch einfach auf die EFI partition kopieren und der wird dann einfach vom Windows bootloader bzw vom uefi erkannt und kann gebootet werden? Natürlich immer vorausgesetzt, dass ich den kernel richtig konfiguriere. Sollte ich keinen weiteren bootloader brauchen: welche Vorteile bringt mit den dieser zusätzliche bootloader?

Zeigt mit der Windows/uefi bootloader einfach alle vorhanden Systeme bei jedem Start an und ich kann ihn nutzen wie mein altes grub auf meinem alten PC mit mbr?

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe.

Grüße,

Koav

----------

## schmidicom

Wenn der kernel korrekt konfiguriert ist kannst du ihn zwar auf die ESP (EFI System Partition) kopieren aber automatisch finden wird das UEFI ihn nicht. Du musst dafür erst noch mit dem Programm efibootmgr einen Eintrag im UEFI eigenen Bootloader erstellen.

z.B. so:

```
echo 'root=/dev/sdX quiet' | iconv -f ascii -t ucs2 | efibootmgr --create --disk /dev/sda --part 1 --label "Gentoo Linux" --loader '\efi\gentoo\kernel.efi' --append-binary-args -
```

----------

## koav

Danke für deine Antwort  :Smile: 

Bekomme ich nachdem ich den Linux Kernel hinzugefügt habe automatisch ein Bootmenü oder ist das Herstellerabhängig (ich habe ein MSI Notebook)?

Muss ich vielleicht erst ins Windows booten um einen reboot ins Linux durchzuführen?

----------

## schmidicom

Bis jetzt wurde bei jedem Mainboard das ich hatte immer die im BIOS/UEFI eingestellte Reihenfolge abgearbeitet bis etwas erfolgreich gestartet werden konnte und das Menu erschien immer nur dann wenn beim einschalten eine bestimmte Taste (was von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich sein kann) gedrückt wurde.

----------

## Yamakuzure

Also ich habe ein Windows 7 im Dual Boot per EFI boot menu.

Bei meinem Dell Laptop funktionierte es garnicht die Booteinträge per Software zu schreiben, allerdings kommt das BIOS mit einem EFI Bootmenu-Editor daher.

Schau doch mal, ob dein BIOS auch so einen Editor hat.

Selbiges Menü kommt auch nicht automatisch, ich muss (was mir aber so auch gut passt) F8 drücken, um nicht in Gentoo zu booten (per grub2). Also wer das EFI-Bootmenü nicht aufruft, wird nie erfahren, dass ich nebst Linux auch Windoof drauf habe.  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

 *Yamakuzure wrote:*   

> Bei meinem Dell Laptop funktionierte es gar nicht die Booteinträge per Software zu schreiben...

 

Scheinbar ist die ursprüngliche Entwicklung beim efibootmgr auch eingeschlafen, aber wenigstens geht sie auf GitHub weiter. Dort könntest du deinen Fall auch als Bug melden falls die dortige Version 0.7.0 ebenfalls nicht funktioniert.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *Yamakuzure wrote:*   Bei meinem Dell Laptop funktionierte es gar nicht die Booteinträge per Software zu schreiben... 
> 
> Scheinbar ist die ursprüngliche Entwicklung beim efibootmgr auch eingeschlafen, aber wenigstens geht sie auf GitHub weiter. Dort könntest du deinen Fall auch als Bug melden falls die dortige Version 0.7.0 ebenfalls nicht funktioniert.

 Der Bootmanager kann nichts dafür, das dusselige BIOS meldet immer 0 byte freien Speicherplatz.

----------

## py-ro

Empfehlung für den EFI Boot, nimm refind, wenig Konfiguration nötig aber sehr mächtig, leider derzeit nicht im Portage.

Bye

Py

----------

